# My great dane is out of control! Help me please



## acwilsn1 (Jan 6, 2009)

We have a 9 month old Great Dane, and he is absolutely out of control! He doesn't mind. He likes to jump. He runs wildly through the house. He won't get in his crate at night without a struggle. Is this all because he's still a puppy??? I've worked with him and taught him to sit which he will do sometimes. I also taught him to shake which was a mistake, since he does it when I don't command him to and ends up giving me a punch in the face :-/ (if I'm sitting down). Should I buy a shock collar or something?? I'm desperate!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

He sounds severely understimulated. In other words, he's bored. When dogs are bored, they get restless. How much exercise does he get every day?


----------



## acwilsn1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, when he was smaller and easier to handle I could get a leash and a collar on him and I would take him outside for walks, but the past couple of months he's just gotten so much stronger and bigger and hard to handle and it's always been hard for me to get a collar and a leash on him. We have a big fenced in yard that we let him out in periodically throughout the day. I want to take him out for a walk every day, but controlling him is so hard


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

This dog needs more training and more stimulation. How many obedience classes have you taken? What type of exercise does he get off-leash during the day? And that means off-leash play, with you and him and a ball or some other toy.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

This dog sounds terribly bored and out of control because you have not taken the initiative to properly TRAIN him. I have two Great Danes that I trained by myself (because I have had experience in training for a long time) and they are dreams... but people that do not have that knowledge NEED TO GO TO OBEDIENCE CLASSES... ESPECIALLY if its a dog that will possibly OUT WEIGH its owner. A dog that is as big as a Great Dane needs to be properly trained right from the start and it's training will continue throughout it's life... as with any dog. 

ALSO PROPER EXERCISE IS A MUST DAILY!!! Walking, Jogging, Swimming, Running, Off-Leash Playing with you... whatever can fit your schedule and what ever you can do. But it is a must!

The only way we can help you and it work for you is if YOU GET HIM TO OBEDIENCE CLASSES NOW. From the sounds of it... he has not gone to any, am I right? Great Danes are exceptional learners and are wonderful... but the owner needs to take charge from the beginning... and if not... what you are experiencing HAPPENS and it WILL GET WORSE if you do not act now. I am very close friends with a wonderful trainer and our biggest pet peeves is when people want a Giant Breed dog, but do not take the responsibility to properly train it... and then the dog ends up outside it's whole life or in a shelter, abandoned because it cannot be handled anymore.

I'm sorry, but I am just soooo passionate about the breed and it hurts to know that there are so many out there that will fall into the wrong hands and owners that are not suited for them. I am VERY GLAD that you are seeking help... but you need to understand that it will not get better unless you START NOW! This dog can still be trained and taught some manners, TRUST ME... and if you truly care about your dog and it staying a member of your family, I suggest you enter into Obedience Training right away. AND PLEASEE PLEASEEE PLEASEE *DO NOT* buy a SHOCK COLLAR right now and use it... just because you are desperate. 

This dog is the way it is because you failed to train it properly... do not make it go through pain for your mistake... TRY to fix the problem first. If after the obedience training finishes and for some STRANGE REASON does not work... then start researching and reading into all the pros and cons and the right way to use a shock collar... and then you can think about it.

I really truly hope that you can give your dog YOUR time in order to help it. If you have any Q's you'd like to ask me about the breed in general or what not... you can PM me any time. GOOD LUCK! and Keep your head up for your dog...
Nessa


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> This dog sounds terribly bored and out of control because you have not taken the initiative to properly TRAIN him. I have two Great Danes that I trained by myself (because I have had experience in training for a long time) and they are dreams... but people that do not have that knowledge NEED TO GO TO OBEDIENCE CLASSES... ESPECIALLY if its a dog that will possibly OUT WEIGH its owner. A dog that is as big as a Great Dane needs to be properly trained right from the start and it's training will continue throughout it's life... as with any dog.
> 
> ALSO PROPER EXERCISE IS A MUST DAILY!!! Walking, Jogging, Swimming, Running, Off-Leash Playing with you... whatever can fit your schedule and what ever you can do. But it is a must!
> 
> ...


 I totally agree! This sounds like an inexperienced owner who got a breed that's too much for her. I hope she takes your advice to heart and gets that dog to obedience class asap. It should also be on an nilif program. 

And I too say forget the e-collar. They are a wonderful training tool in the right hands but would be a disaster in the hands of an inexperienced, desperate owner.


----------



## D&D'smom (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh my look at that Dane. Love it  I would love one I couldnt even begin to imagine the exercise they need. My black lab needs tons and it probably doesnt even come close. 
I have to agree with everyone it usually boils down to exercise and finding the correct training to click with the dog.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

People see adult Danes and think they are born calm and relaxed. For their size, Danes make some of the best house dogs. Their tails can be considered demolition equipment, but Danes can fold up into a remarkably small package.

As puppies, though, they need to get out and run. And when a Dane runs, they need some acreage. A backyard just ain't gonna cut it. To my way of thinking, the wet beach sand below the high tide mark is the ideal surface for a young dog to run on. Resilient enough to be easy on the joints, but firm enough to not overtax the connective tissue.

As a breed they tend to be tuned in to their humans to the point that they appear clairvoyant. They seem to know what you're thinking before you do. You will miss out on one of the best human-canine relationships you'll ever experience if you don't train the dog.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.ginnie.com/gdlinks5.htm


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

D&D'smom said:


> Oh my look at that Dane. Love it  I would love one I couldnt even begin to imagine the exercise they need. My black lab needs tons and it probably doesnt even come close.
> I have to agree with everyone it usually boils down to exercise and finding the correct training to click with the dog.


The truth is... they do not need TONS of exercise... but they need it nonetheless ESPECIALLY if it is an untrained puppy-adolescent. With my babies, I began strict training with them the second day I had them (got them at six weeks from the rescue) and from then on, kept on and kept on. I guess you can say they were calm because I taught them proper manners right from the start. Oh and the paw thing... it happens with alot of danes when you are first training... but you need to know how to TRAIN IT OUT. In these two vids you will be able to see my female Dane Jade, doing the "give the paw" before I say anything. That is anxiousness and excitement which needs to be trained out. 

A video of the pups at 7 weeks old... Callahan (merle) and Jade (black) 


Here is a video of all 5 of my crew doing the sit and staying calm. Bingo, the dachshund sits by begging... lol... I was 8 years old when I got him and trained him that way... all dummy of me.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Even though they do not needs tons of exercise... they need it no matter what to have fun and to stay away from being bored. They need to stretch their legs and just run... every dog needs that!



Marsh Muppet said:


> People see adult Danes and think they are born calm and relaxed. For their size, Danes make some of the best house dogs. Their tails can be considered demolition equipment, but Danes can fold up into a remarkably small package.
> 
> *As puppies, though, they need to get out and run. And when a Dane runs, they need some acreage. A backyard just ain't gonna cut it. To my way of thinking, the wet beach sand below the high tide mark is the ideal surface for a young dog to run on. Resilient enough to be easy on the joints, but firm enough to not overtax the connective tissue.*
> 
> As a breed they tend to be tuned in to their humans to the point that they appear clairvoyant. They seem to know what you're thinking before you do. _*You will miss out on one of the best human-canine relationships you'll ever experience if you don't train the dog*_.


Hehe you mean like this? teeeheee



















and any trained dane can go from this...









To this...









and it is true... you will miss out on the greatest relationship you can have if you have an untrained dog. You being upset and mad at the fact that the dog is a menace will totally be a block to the kind of love you two can share.
Nessa


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Why did you pick this breed? Seems like you got in way over your head. espeacially with a breed that outweights alot of owners, they need to have tons of obidence under their belts, becuase, like I said they outweight alot of owners.

I want a dane so bad. And I have lots of experience training dogs (not professional experience, but my dog is a push button do as I say dog, so had all our others) and even then I would still take a dane to a whole bunch of classes, just to reenforce training. this is a BIG BIG BIG breed, and in bad hands, such as yours (right now), can be very very bad.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> This dog sounds terribly bored and out of control because you have not taken the initiative to properly TRAIN him. I have two Great Danes that I trained by myself (because I have had experience in training for a long time) and they are dreams... but people that do not have that knowledge NEED TO GO TO OBEDIENCE CLASSES... ESPECIALLY if its a dog that will possibly OUT WEIGH its owner. A dog that is as big as a Great Dane needs to be properly trained right from the start and it's training will continue throughout it's life... as with any dog.
> 
> ALSO PROPER EXERCISE IS A MUST DAILY!!! Walking, Jogging, Swimming, Running, Off-Leash Playing with you... whatever can fit your schedule and what ever you can do. But it is a must!
> 
> ...




Very well said, and much nicer then what i would have lol.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You NEED to teach your dog some MANNERS! Here are a few threads that will help you, but as someone else stated, you need to get into a GOOD POSITIVE BASED obedience class as well.

As far as the pulling, I HIGHLY reccomend you get a Sensi AHrness or an Easy Walk harness, I know of many (myself included) that have success with these harnesses when other control methods have failed. You can find them at PetsMert or online at:
http://www.softouchconcepts.com/products/sense_ible_harness.html
http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/easywalk/productdescription


Doggy Zen 
NILIF (nothing in life is free) 
Rev Up/Cool Down 
Susan Garrett's "It's Yer Choice" Impulse Control Game, ETC. *video links* 
Free Clicker Training Course 
Loose Leash Walking Using Positive Reinforcers


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Even though they do not needs tons of exercise... they need it no matter what to have fun and to stay away from being bored. They need to stretch their legs and just run... every dog needs that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your dog is such a beauty!! 
I love the videos as well


Everyones said it already, but you definitly need to get this dog some exercise. Not just letting out in the yard, but some real exercise. 
And find a trainer, or class.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

acwilsn1 said:


> We have a 9 month old Great Dane, and he is absolutely out of control! He doesn't mind. He likes to jump. He runs wildly through the house. He won't get in his crate at night without a struggle. Is this all because he's still a puppy??? I've worked with him and taught him to sit which he will do sometimes. I also taught him to shake which was a mistake, since he does it when I don't command him to and ends up giving me a punch in the face :-/ (if I'm sitting down). Should I buy a shock collar or something?? I'm desperate!


First of all, did you do any research beforehand before you looked into getting a Great Dane? This is not a breed that you can just decide to 'get', they require a lot of learning, research and knowledge beforehand? It sounds like your boy is under stimulated, does not respect your (or any) authority and precedes to try and 'run the show'. Great Danes are a breed that are exceptionally smart and willing to please all the time; they are very easy to train if the owners are willing to put in the necessary time and effort but it's paramount that the proper steps are put in place while the dog is still relatively young.

Great Danes grow up very fast and by 6 months they're already larger than the majority of dogs out there, by 1 year you have a dog that will be 34+ inches and 120 pounds; if you have an unruly Dane, you're in for a world of hurt. The most important thing is to sign them up for obedience class at 6 months of age, it's a must, especially if you are inexperienced with the breed. Also, 15 minutes in the morning and 15 minutes in the evening every other day working on sits, down & stays, recalls, ect. is paramount as well. Danes, as I said love to please their humans and they're always willing to learn. A shock collar is not necessary at all but I do recommend a prong collar if you're having trouble walking him.

I have a 7 month old who has not been to obedience yet but is doing wonderfully; she's never been that bad of a walker but I chose to use the prong collar on her every once in a while just to cement some good habits. Still use it every once in a while but I have no trouble loose leash walking her or even draping the leash over her back and letting her walk alongside me. She is incredibly good with distractions, but again it's all about commitment. Doing it 'once in a while' with a Dane is not going to get you anywhere.

That said, contrary to popular belief Great Danes in general are not lazy dogs. It definitely varies dog to dog, as it does with any breed but I have yet to come across a Dane in almost 15 years who would rather be a couch potato rather than being out with their humans. They need plenty of exercise and stimulation; mentally and physically. At your Great Danes age he should be getting at the bare minimum of a 1 hour walk daily. I take ours out for 2 hours a day regularly; one hour in the morning and one in the evening.. one brisk walk, one slow walk. Prior to 18 months, you should show caution to jogging them however natural running and romping in the field is quite alright for them.

Great Danes are an amazing breed of dog, nothing is quite like them in any way. That said, please.. please, PLEASE do some research on the breed. They are prone to some health issues which you definitely need to be aware of if you want to have your Dane live a long and healthy happy life. Bloat is a big killer as is Cancer and Hip Problems. There is no reason a well cared for Dane should not live to at least 10 years of age from good lines although in the wrong hands it's not uncommon to see them being lost at well under that age. So again, please definitely research such a wonderful and rewarding breed.

Good luck and don't hesitate to ask any other questions.

Also, if you haven't already please sign up to a Dane specific forum with people who have experience with the breed. http://dolforum.com/forum/index.php

There is a wealth of knowledge there that will greatly aid you; many of these people have 20, 30 and 40 years of experience with Great Danes and can offer very good advice on the breed.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

D&D'smom said:


> Oh my look at that Dane. Love it  I would love one I couldnt even begin to imagine the exercise they need. My black lab needs tons and it probably doesnt even come close.
> I have to agree with everyone it usually boils down to exercise and finding the correct training to click with the dog.


Sorry I know its offtopic.
But I had to comment on this.

Just becuase a dog is huge (or small) doesnt mean it will need that much excersise. a sheltie will probably need more running around then a great dane, and danes are 7 times bigger. Danes need excersise, but just becuase their big doesnt mean they need to run 30 miles a day to tire them out.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Dane said:


> The most important thing is to sign them up for obedience class at 6 months of age, it's a must, especially if you are inexperienced with the breed.


why wait until they are 6 months old? thats too late to wait to train a dog. start ASAP. 

anyway, danes are pretty smart dogs, i have 2 of them. you can probably get most of your problems under control with some structured exercise (on leash walk, etc.), free exercise (fetch, running in the yard doing whatever he wants, running around in the yard with him, etc.), and obedience. 

remember though, sigining up for a class is a GREAT thing, but it wont do you any help if you dont follow through at home!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> Just becuase a dog is huge (or small) doesnt mean it will need that much excersise. a sheltie will probably need more running around then a great dane, and danes are 7 times bigger. Danes need excersise, but just becuase their big doesnt mean they need to run 30 miles a day to tire them out.


My Dane had very moderate exercise requirements compared to my Golden. The difference being that when the Dane hit full stride, she could cover an amazing amount of real estate.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

GreatDaneMom said:


> why wait until they are 6 months old? thats too late to wait to train a dog. start ASAP.
> 
> anyway, danes are pretty smart dogs, i have 2 of them. you can probably get most of your problems under control with some structured exercise (on leash walk, etc.), free exercise (fetch, running in the yard doing whatever he wants, running around in the yard with him, etc.), and obedience.
> 
> remember though, sigining up for a class is a GREAT thing, but it wont do you any help if you dont follow through at home!


Uh, nowhere did I state that you don't start training a dog before 6 months of age. I just said obedience at 6 months because obedience classes will not take a dog until 6 months of age. Doesn't mean obedience can't be done at home sooner, I start at 8 weeks right away.

Anyway, obedience classes are overrated; I've never had a problem with any of our Danes that haven't been to a structured obedience class. On the same note, I've found many of the training techniques on here like NILIF, ect. to be fruitless as well.

The best way to train a dog is to do it yourself if you have the experience and use techniques that have worked for you in the past.



Tankstar said:


> Sorry I know its offtopic.
> But I had to comment on this.
> 
> Just becuase a dog is huge (or small) doesnt mean it will need that much excersise. a sheltie will probably need more running around then a great dane, and danes are 7 times bigger. Danes need excersise, but just becuase their big doesnt mean they need to run 30 miles a day to tire them out.


Again, it varies dog to dog just like any breed. Some Danes are perfectly content with 3 or 4 miles a day for a walk while some can go 20 miles and still want to keep going. You're right, size definitely doesn't play a part however.


----------



## nickjuly (Dec 26, 2008)

I have started to reply to this post several times but stopped so I say what I mean without offending anyone. In our neighborhood is a Great Dane that is very much out of control. It is constantly let outside not in their fence and my family is honestly scared of the dog. I do not blame the dog for growling and acting the way it does because it honestly was not outside much before the dog was grown to become accustom to its area. 

I think the poor dog thinks we are in its yard. Please consider training. It breaks my heart to see dogs act like they are going to bite from being afraid. Not that your dog is acting like that. Its great that you are asking for advice.

Wish the best in the training pursuit and a long and happy like with such a beautiful animal as the Danes.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

"I just said obedience at 6 months because obedience classes will not take a dog until 6 months of age."

That's not true of all training facilities.


"Anyway, obedience classes are overrated..."

And that definitely isn't true for most owners who don't have prior experience training dogs. Also, even though I have experience training dogs, I still find classes valuable as exposure for my dogs and myself to new places, people, critters, sights, sounds, smells and training methods. I'm currently paying for THREE classes a week (Rally O, Agility and Focus) for three of our seven dogs. Another one of our dogs has been through Rally classes and the other three have only been worked out of our home so far, but will go on to take classes.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> "I just said obedience at 6 months because obedience classes will not take a dog until 6 months of age."
> 
> That's not true of all training facilities.
> 
> ...



Well it is up here for every facility I have ever checked out. 

If you don't have prior experience training dogs, sure they're a invaluable option. I would just rather save my money and continue to opt with the training through the network of Dane breeders I am familiar with up here. A lot of these people are a lot more qualified than the majority of people I've seen running these classes. So, it's personal preference.. I just think for what is learned, it's a waste of money for me.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

True not all danes NEED to be in an obedience class, (Mine never were because I know what I am doing) but that would be because their owners "did their homework" and have experience with training, esp. a HUGE dog. 

The main reason I HIGHLY suggest that the OP takes her/his dane in is because she/he obviously does not know anything about how to train and control her dog. She/he needs some sort of strict guidance and I truly hope that they do so for their dogs sake. 

Nessa


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Marsh Muppet said:


> My Dane had very moderate exercise requirements compared to my Golden. The difference being that when the Dane hit full stride, she could cover an amazing amount of real estate.


Oh yes they can cover alot. I know alot of danes, from the dog park. I go hiking with them quite often 9we cover about 8kms of a hike, which is up and down hill for 3 hours or so) and they keep up just fine, and will not slow down. I just meant they will not act out if they dont get that excersise, compared to a nerotic collie (cough like some if they dont get that excersie cough blaze cough lol) wont mention names lol.

My dog gets a good 5-8kms hike a day, and is still ready to go, while a dane can easily do it, and be happy. while a collie says "thats it??????" lol I was only trying to make a point of size doesnt determine excersise needs.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Dane said:


> Uh, nowhere did I state that you don't start training a dog before 6 months of age. I just said obedience at 6 months because obedience classes will not take a dog until 6 months of age. Doesn't mean obedience can't be done at home sooner, I start at 8 weeks right away.
> 
> Anyway, obedience classes are overrated; I've never had a problem with any of our Danes that haven't been to a structured obedience class. On the same note, I've found many of the training techniques on here like NILIF, ect. to be fruitless as well.
> 
> The best way to train a dog is to do it yourself if you have the experience and use techniques that have worked for you in the past.


as an obedience instructor i can tell you right now for my class that starts the 21st of this month, i have an 8week old boxer, and an 11week old lab enrolled in class. so thats BS to say that classes dont take pups younger than 6 months. 

as for actual classes, ya know, they really arent overrated. you seem to be very full of yourself. even as an instructor i STILL enroll my dogs in a class because its so much more structured, the dog is learning distraction right off the bat, its a way to socilize your dog, learn new techniques, etc. and especially for someone with no prior training knowledge its great for them.

i also want to add in that that you think everyone should use the techniques that have worked for you in the past.... soooo if someone found that beating the crap out of their dog everytime they had as accident in the house as a puppy worked for them, they should continue to use that method? or putting on a prong or choke collar when not educated in how to properly use them, but it "worked" for them? or give such a leash pop that the dog yelps, but it worked for them?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

"as an obedience instructor i can tell you right now for my class that starts the 21st of this month, i have an 8week old boxer, and an 11week old lab enrolled in class. so thats BS to say that classes dont take pups younger than 6 months. "

I just have a question. Are the pups you mention in formal obedience training classes or puppy classes? I ask because it's always been my understanding that formal obedience training should start when the dog's adult teeth come in. Of course informal training starts from the time a pup's weaned.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> as an obedience instructor i can tell you right now for my class that starts the 21st of this month, i have an 8week old boxer, and an 11week old lab enrolled in class. so thats BS to say that classes dont take pups younger than 6 months.
> 
> as for actual classes, ya know, they really arent overrated. you seem to be very full of yourself. even as an instructor i STILL enroll my dogs in a class because its so much more structured, the dog is learning distraction right off the bat, its a way to socilize your dog, learn new techniques, etc. and especially for someone with no prior training knowledge its great for them.
> 
> i also want to add in that that you think everyone should use the techniques that have worked for you in the past.... soooo if someone found that beating the crap out of their dog everytime they had as accident in the house as a puppy worked for them, they should continue to use that method? or putting on a prong or choke collar when not educated in how to properly use them, but it "worked" for them? or give such a leash pop that the dog yelps, but it worked for them?


GDM 
Classes are like everything else in this world, if you get one that has a competent instructor which from your replies I'm gonna say you're better than the average bear.(little attempt at humor) An owner that has no experience has to start somewhere. Just think about the upside if more people used them I would not have to clean up their problems later in life. As far as knowing how to train a dog, nobody that I have ever talked to through the years has ever said they were born with all the dog knowledge they needed to train dogs. I have met and talked to a number of good dog trainers and they all have told me the same story, they had work a lot of dogs to get where they were at. A lot of what I am hearing is how owner should not have this dog, well that ship has sailed. The OP does have this dog and class is the very 1st step. My opinion only.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

GreatDaneMom said:


> as an obedience instructor i can tell you right now for my class that starts the 21st of this month, i have an 8week old boxer, and an 11week old lab enrolled in class. so thats BS to say that classes dont take pups younger than 6 months.


And every class I've ever checked out up here doesn't take a dog earlier than 6 months so that's what I was basing it on. Then again, I don't just go to any facility and I rather like scoping them out beforehand because just having the title of obedience instructor doesn't make you any more qualified than anyone else. I've seen some instructors who obviously should be nowhere near an obedience class.



GreatDaneMom said:


> as for actual classes, ya know, they really arent overrated. you seem to be very full of yourself. even as an instructor i STILL enroll my dogs in a class because its so much more structured, the dog is learning distraction right off the bat, its a way to socilize your dog, learn new techniques, etc. and especially for someone with no prior training knowledge its great for them.


They may not be overrated to you, but most obedience classes _are_ overrated to me, If you read my original reply you'll actually notice that I recommend that the original poster immediately enrolls in classes. It's obvious they're needed, I never even argued that at all.



GreatDaneMom said:


> i also want to add in that that you think everyone should use the techniques that have worked for you in the past....


Where did I say that?

Actually quite the opposite, I use my own techniques to train my dogs and use the techniques that I have learned from many Dane breeders up here whilst expanding my approach all the time. *I don't expect other people to do what I'm doing, never have. I think you're hearing what you want to hear.* Obviously I'm doing something right as I've never had a problem with any of our dogs that I've been tasked with training. My 7 month old is excellent and I'm still taking to her classes, the difference is I'm going to be taking her through a Great Dane breeders course up here rather than some other random obedience facility where the instructor may, or may not be qualified. 



GreatDaneMom said:


> soooo if someone found that beating the crap out of their dog everytime they had as accident in the house as a puppy worked for them, they should continue to use that method? or putting on a prong or choke collar when not educated in how to properly use them, but it "worked" for them? or give such a leash pop that the dog yelps, but it worked for them?


Again, where did I say that? It's tough to respond when you have someone putting words in your mouth.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> why wait until they are 6 months old? thats too late to wait to train a dog. start ASAP.
> 
> anyway, danes are pretty smart dogs, i have 2 of them. you can probably get most of your problems under control with some structured exercise (on leash walk, etc.), free exercise (fetch, running in the yard doing whatever he wants, running around in the yard with him, etc.), and obedience.
> 
> remember though, sigining up for a class is a GREAT thing, but it wont do you any help if you dont follow through at home!


 
Exactly! EVERY pup should be started in training as SOON as it gets home ( I know of breeders that start training when they start weaning). The earlier the start the better off your dog will be ESPECIALLY when you're talking about the Giant breeds.



> And every class I've ever checked out up here doesn't take a dog earlier than 6 months so that's what I was basing it on. Then again, I don't just go to any facility and I rather like scoping them out beforehand because just having the title of obedience instructor doesn't make you any more qualified than anyone else. I've seen some instructors who obviously should be nowhere near an obedience class.


Perhaps that's so in Sierra Leone, but here in the States and in most of Europe it's common to have PuppyK classes that accept puppies as young as 12 weeks.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Perhaps that's so in Sierra Leone, but here in the States and in most of Europe it's common to have PuppyK classes that accept puppies as young as 12 weeks.



But I'm not talking about Puppy classes, I'm talking formal obedience which I thought I was clear enough on. If a person has no prior experience with dogs or limited experience with training their own dogs, by all means. Puppy Classes can be the best thing in the world but they teach me absolutely nothing that I can't do myself with my dogs within a few days at 8 weeks.


I'm in Canada.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

hey neighbour Great Dane.. There's one place I know that takes 4 months old pup to level 1 Obedience, that's where we are taking Xena. Although, I already have a bit of knowledge in training dogs because I've taken the boys to a few classes before, i still prefer to take her to a real class. She now knows quite a bit as I have been training her since the day she came home.  But I know where you are coming from, there's alot of places here in our area that SHOULD'NT be an obedience school.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Great Dane said:


> But I'm not talking about Puppy classes, I'm talking formal obedience which I thought I was clear enough on. If a person has no prior experience with dogs or limited experience with training their own dogs, by all means. Puppy Classes can be the best thing in the world but they teach me absolutely nothing that I can't do myself with my dogs within a few days at 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada.


Well now I'm getting a tad confused(nothing new for me) but as far as I could see the OP was asking for a life preserver. Formal obedience I did not read anywhere The way I read it OP is just looking for a way to handle his dog so he doesn't get beat up too badly. I call that basic home obedience, the ability to walk the dog and come back alive. At 9 months of age you can almost watch this great dane grow.
I have read other replies about your 7 month old Great Dane who is a wonder dog and that's super but I believe from the same replies you have stated you really know your dogs. This OP doesn't and any dog help (a live trainer that can see his dog)at all will be a start.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Well now I'm getting a tad confused(nothing new for me) but as far as I could see the OP was asking for a life preserver. Formal obedience I did not read anywhere The way I read it OP is just looking for a way to handle his dog so he doesn't get beat up too badly. I call that basic home obedience, the ability to walk the dog and come back alive. At 9 months of age you can almost watch this great dane grow.
> I have read other replies about your 7 month old Great Dane who is a wonder dog and that's super but I believe from the same replies you have stated you really know your dogs. This OP doesn't and any dog help (a live trainer that can see his dog)at all will be a start.


And in my first post I was clear that the OP needs to enroll the dog in obedience classes as soon as possible as well as take 30 minutes a day at home to train the dog in basic obedience.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Puppy Classes can be the best thing in the world but they teach me absolutely nothing that I can't do myself with my dogs within a few days at 8 weeks.





> And in my first post I was clear that the OP needs to enroll the dog in obedience classes as soon as possible as well as take 30 minutes a day at home to train the dog in basic obedience.


This may be true for you, and if so, that's great. It's fantastic that you have enough experience to train your dog at home.

HOWEVER... not everyone is like you. When I got my first dog, we enrolled immediately in puppy classes. It helped us immensely... I have no doubt that I would have been capable of teaching my dog to sit, down, etc. by myself (and we had started before going to class) but it probably would have taken longer... and we would have missed out on valuable lessons on socialization, how to handle fear and flight periods, bite inhibition... not to mention different techniques and ways to teach, as every dog is different.

Right after puppy classes we started Libby in Obedience Level 1. She was roughly 4.5 months old. Right after that, we enrolled her in Level II, and she would have been 6 months at that point, and from there we started Agility. We have done 4 x 7 week sessions of that.

Could I have taught my dog everything we learned so far at home? For sure. Why do I pay for classes? For the socialization for my dog, to meet new dog people, to benefit from the expertise of others and learn from people that are enthusiastic about dog activities. There's nothing wrong with learning from others (be it via a forum, class, book... same reason we go to school for countless years of our own lives, too!)

The OP sounds even less experienced than I was. IMO, classes are the #1 way to learn about your dog, bond with your dog, and have fun with your dog! It certainly can't hurt!

You are right about one thing, though... the learning doesn't stop in class. Training has to be consistent at home, too, and even after classes end, there are many things we can teach our dogs at home to stimulate their minds!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Dane said:


> Where did I say that?
> 
> Actually quite the opposite, I use my own techniques to train my dogs and use the techniques that I have learned from many Dane breeders up here whilst expanding my approach all the time. *I don't expect other people to do what I'm doing, never have. I think you're hearing what you want to hear.* Obviously I'm doing something right as I've never had a problem with any of our dogs that I've been tasked with training. My 7 month old is excellent and I'm still taking to her classes, the difference is I'm going to be taking her through a Great Dane breeders course up here rather than some other random obedience facility where the instructor may, or may not be qualified.


when i said that i meant YOU said that people should use the techniques that have worked BEST FOR THEM in the past. hence why i put in the rest, if those were the techniques they were using, why should they continue to use them because they "worked"? like i said, you think very highly of you and your dane...which is fine.... i guess. but not everyone has "had a decade worth of experience" with danes. like it was said before, everyone has to start somewhere...


----------

